# Space Coast Gun Ranges



## Todd

OK Baldy and and you others on the Space Coast, I need range information because it looks like we're moving back to Florida! Since I didn't shoot while we were there the first time, I don't know anything about the local ranges. Any info would be helpful. Prices, indoor, outdoor, safety, location, etc. 

Look forward to hooking up with you guys once the house here sells and we move back to the Gunshine State.


----------



## JeffWard

I'm in Orlando... but we always welcome gun owners with open arms!

No help for Space Coast though... Concealed carry on the nude beach near Titusville is a challenge though...


----------



## Mike Barham

JeffWard said:


> Concealed carry on the nude beach near Titusville is a challenge though...


I can think of one place to hide a gun, but even an NAA mini-revolver would probably be uncomfortable there. :mrgreen:


----------



## .5461

what part of the space coast are you moving to? im in merritt island and i know theres a rifle/pistol club that has a range in titusville or there one in central merritt island near the walmart thats an indoor range


----------



## Todd

We're either going back to Viera, or Rockledge or Suntree.


----------



## Baldy

:smt022 Sorry Todd I just now seen your post. You want to go to the Shooting Center in Titusville and check it out. That's where I shoot all the time. They have a web page: www.shooting-center.org. Go up and check it out. If you have any questions give me a shout and I'll due what ever I can to help. Good luck on the move. We just moved down to Port St John and I'll never move again well unless it's back up in the Smokies.:smt1099


----------



## Todd

Did I read the site correctly in that the range 50 feet? No problem there for the pistol, but that's pretty close for the AR. Not that I am some super sniper, but I hope I can hit beyond 50 feet, especially with the Aim Point. :mrgreen:

Any other ranges, maybe outdoor, where I can take the black rifle?


----------



## Baldy

Hey Todd that's right just 50'. You'll have to join one of the out door ranges to shoot the AR. I'll see if I can get ahold of DDrag and find out where he shoots. He works down at Space Coast Bullets and he shoots rifles all the time. There's the Titusville Hunt Club, and there's another one down in Malabar. You get the family down here saftly and we will get all that figured out.:smt033


----------



## Todd

Baldy said:


> You get the family down here safely and we will get all that figured out.:smt033


Yeah. I've got a habit of putting the cart before the horse sometimes. Already sent away for my CCW application. I figure since FL doesn't have a true "non-resident" permit, if I get it now, all I have to do is pay the $15 to change address as opposed to waiting 90 days to be a legal resident to apply ... and then wait for it to come in.


----------



## SGTRick1775

I second the props given to the shooting center in titusville by baldy. Good people with decent prices. Nice pro shop too. If your wanting to go outdoors I'd recommend the gun club off of malabar in Palm Bay. I'm not a member but the guys at work swear by it.


----------



## darbo

This is kind of late to the post but there is the Indian River range. Maybe a bit of a drive but a nice place...
goshootingirc.com | Home


----------

